
Don’t Worry About Selling Your Privacy to Facebook. I Already Sold It for You - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2011/10/dont-worry-about-selling-your-privacy-to-facebook-i-already-sold-it-for-you/
======
nocarrier
"Posted on October 21, 2011"

This is almost four years old, shouldn't it have (2011) in the title? I don't
think Facebook even does this anymore.

~~~
angryasian
i didn't post this, but probably related to the news that came out today.
Previously they have just been collecting data, but now they are activating
it. [http://www.technologyreview.com/news/541351/facebooks-
like-b...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/541351/facebooks-like-buttons-
will-soon-track-your-web-browsing-to-target-ads/)

